# Telekom hat meinen Anschluss gesperrt



## ralf63 (3 Juni 2003)

Die Deutsche Telekom AG hat gestern meinen Anschluss für abgehende Gespräche gesperrt (ISDN plus DSL-Leitung), weil ich einen durch einen Dialer verursachten Betrag nicht bezahlt habe.  :evil: 

Dabei bin ich, wie ich meine, juristisch einwandfrei vorgegangen: 
Detaillierter Einspruch unter Vorlage der Beweismittel gegen den durch den Dialer verursachten Betrag; gleichzeitig Überweisung des unstrittigen Restbetrags.
Die Telekom hat hierauf nur mit einem Formbrief reagiert und im Übrigen den Widerspruch offenbar nicht zur Kenntnis genommen. Es folgte nämlich eine computerisierte "Mahnwelle" in Bezug auf alle nachfolgenden Rechnungen - obwohl diese bezahlt wurden. Dies natürlich mit weiteren Gebühren für die Mahnung, die Rücklastschrift und die Sperrung. Eine richtige Zuordnung der Beträge, denen widersprochen wurde, und den bezahlten Beträgen, zu den Rechnungspositionen hat die Telekom nicht vorgenommen, obwohl ich dies stets eindeutig begründet habe. Einfach immer stupide weitergemahnt, ohne Begründung, ohne auf Schreiben zu reagieren, und ohne den Anbieter der fraglichen 0190-Nummer zu nennen.

Meine Fragen lauten jetzt: 1) Wie am besten vorgehen? Kennt jemand eine RA-Kanzlei in Bonn, die Erfahrung in diesen Dingen hat? Bitte in dem Fall eine private mail an mich.
2) Muss ich trotz Abgangssperre jetzt noch die Grund- bzw. Bereitstellungsgebühren für den Anschluss (sprich ISDN und DSL Gebühren) weiter bezahlen?
3) Kann die Telekom einen Wechsel zu einem anderen Telefonanbieter, wie z.B. Arcor, verhindern oder verzögern, wenn sie noch (vermeintliche) Gebührenforderungen geltend macht?

Wäre für jede Hilfe oder Ratschläge dankbar.


----------



## Torian (3 Juni 2003)

ralf63 schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt jemand eine RA-Kanzlei in Bonn, die Erfahrung in diesen Dingen hat? Bitte in dem Fall eine private mail an mich.



Liste mit Rechtsanwälten die nach eigener Aussage sich mit der Materie auskennen:
http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Links/body_links.html

Bei den anderen Fragen könnte ich nur gefährliches Halbwissen anbieten.

Gruß
Horst


----------



## Tonguru (3 Juni 2003)

*Telekom-Sperre*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2032

Siehe insbesondere den 7. Eintrag, das Problem ist ähnlich, ging auch um eine nicht vollständig bezahlte Rechnung, zwar nicht um einen Dialer, sondern um Fahrtkosten.
Tatsache ist, daß die Telekom nicht "einfach so" den Anschluß sperren darf! 
Insbesondere nicht nach Überweisung eines Teilbetrages, und schon gar nicht nach eingelegtem Widerspruch!!
Auch in deinem Fall könnte man eine gewisse Willkür unterstellen. 

Jedenfalls hatte der Verein radikal und umgehend mit einem Anwalt durchgegriffen, und es hat gewirkt!

Vielleicht nimmst du mit Thomas Kallay mal Kontakt auf?


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juni 2003)

ralf63 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Telekom hat hierauf nur mit einem Formbrief reagiert und im Übrigen den Widerspruch offenbar nicht zur Kenntnis genommen. Es folgte nämlich eine computerisierte "Mahnwelle" in Bezug auf alle nachfolgenden Rechnungen - obwohl diese bezahlt wurden. Dies natürlich mit weiteren Gebühren für die Mahnung, die Rücklastschrift und die Sperrung. Eine richtige Zuordnung der Beträge, denen widersprochen wurde, und den bezahlten Beträgen, zu den Rechnungspositionen hat die Telekom nicht vorgenommen, obwohl ich dies stets eindeutig begründet habe. Einfach immer stupide weitergemahnt, ohne Begründung, ohne auf Schreiben zu reagieren, und ohne den Anbieter der fraglichen 0190-Nummer zu nennen.



Willkommen im Club, das ist jetzt die neueste Masche dieser P...... Sofort ab zum Anwalt, unter www.anwaltssuche.de findest Du in Deinem Wohnort oder in erreichbarer Nähe einen Anwalt mit Tätigkeitsschwerpunkt Telekommunikationsrecht.

Der Anwalt wird beim zuständigen Amtsgericht einen Antrag auf Erlaß einer Einstweiligen Verfügung dahingehend beantragen, daß die Telekom Deinen Anschluß sofort wieder entsperrt, und dahingehend, daß die Telekom das Zustandekommen des 0190-Krempels beweisen und sich ans geltende Recht, i.d.F. die TKV (Telekommunikationskundenschutzverordnung) hält.

Das Amtsgericht wird dem Antrag, wenn alles, was Du hier schreibst, so geschehen ist, stattgeben und die TZelekom muß Dich entsperren.



> 2) Muss ich trotz Abgangssperre jetzt noch die Grund- bzw. Bereitstellungsgebühren für den Anschluss (sprich ISDN und DSL Gebühren) weiter bezahlen?
> 3) Kann die Telekom einen Wechsel zu einem anderen Telefonanbieter, wie z.B. Arcor, verhindern oder verzögern, wenn sie noch (vermeintliche) Gebührenforderungen geltend macht?



Zu 2. frag den Anwalt. Zu 3. kannste von ausgehen, daß Du nun in der Schufa stehst wegen abgeblich nicht bezahlter Rechnungen, was Deine Kreditwürdigkeit erheblich herabsetzen dürfte. Besprich das Problem mit dem Anwalt. Eine Schufa-Anfrage gemäß § 34. Bundesdatenschutzgesetz kannste zwar machen, Du wirst bei der Schufa dadurch aber schlechter eingestuft, die haben ein Ranking, und wer ne Selbstauskunft beantragt, der wird als jemand gesehen, der seine finanziellen Dinge nicht im Griff hat...

Freundliche,
Nobbbes


----------



## Der Jurist (4 Juni 2003)

Wenn Du schon beim Anwalt bist, kannst Du dann auch gleich "Kreditgefährdung" durch die Telekom besprechen. http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/187.html Strafanzeige und Stranantrag stellen.


----------



## Comedian1 (4 Juni 2003)

*Zahlungsverzug und Sperre*

Mal abgesehen davon, dass bei einer vermeintlichen Forderung durch einen betrügerischen Dialer kein Zahlungsverzug vorliegt, kann die DTAG auch bei einem 'normalen' Zahlungsverzug den Anschluss nicht so einfach sperren. Der Gesetzgeber schreibt der DTAG hier einiges vor:

```
§ 19
Sperre; Zahlungsverzug

(1) Anbieter allgemeiner Zugänge zu festen öffentlichen Telekommunikationsnetzen und Anbieter von Sprachtelefondienst sind berechtigt, die Inanspruchnahme dieser Leistungen ganz oder teilweise zu unterbinden (Sperre), wenn der Kunde mit Zahlungsverpflichtungen von mindestens einhundertfünfzig Deutsche Mark in Verzug ist und eine geleistete Sicherheit verbraucht ist oder ein Grund zur Sperre nach Absatz 2 besteht. 

(2) Sperren dürfen frühestens zwei Wochen nach schriftlicher Androhung und unter Hinweis auf die Möglichkeit des Kunden, Rechtsschutz vor den Gerichten zu suchen, durchgeführt werden. Die Androhung der Sperre kann mit der Mahnung verbunden werden. Eine Sperre ohne Ankündigung und Einhaltung einer Wartefrist ist nur zulässig, wenn

der Kunde Veranlassung zu einer fristlosen Kündigung des Vertragsverhältnisses gegeben hat oder 
eine Gefährdung der Einrichtungen des Anbieters, insbesondere des Netzes, durch Rückwirkungen von Endeinrichtungen oder eine Gefährdung der öffentlichen Sicherheit droht oder 
das Entgeltaufkommen in sehr hohem Maße ansteigt und Tatsachen die Annahme rechtfertigen, daß der Kunde bei einer späteren Durchführung der Sperre Entgelte für in der Zwischenzeit erbrachte Leistungen nicht, nicht vollständig oder nicht rechtzeitig entrichtet und geleistete Sicherheiten verbraucht sind und die Sperre nicht unverhältnimäßig ist. 
(3) Sperren sind im Rahmen der technischen Möglichkeiten auf den betroffenen Dienst zu beschränken und unverzüglich aufzuheben, sobald die Gründe für ihre Durchführung entfallen sind. Eine Vollsperrung des allgemeinen Netzzugangs darf erst nach Durchführung einer mindestens einwöchigen Abgangssperre erfolgen.

(4) Die Sperre nach Absatz 1 Nummer 1 unterbleibt, wenn gegen die Rechnung begründete Einwendungen erhoben wurden und der Durchschnittsbetrag nach § 17 bezahlt oder eine Stundungsvereinbarung getroffen ist.
```

Übrigens liegt schon kein Zahlungsverzug vor, wenn Einwendungen gegen die Rechnung erhoben wurden (vgl Absatz 4)!
Gruß
Comedian


----------



## Der Jurist (4 Juni 2003)

§ 19 ist eine Vorschrift der Telekommunikations-Kundenschutzverordnung TKV

http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/tkv_1998/index.html


----------



## ralf63 (4 Juni 2003)

Vielen Dank für die Hinweise,

ich habe gleich einen Termin bei einem fachkundigen Anwalt vereinbart. Strafanzeige gegen die Telekom wurde bereits gestellt.
Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Telekom sich so dreist über alle Bestimmungen hinwegsetzt. Für mich ist die Telekom daher kein seriöser Vertragspartner mehr.

Über den weiteren Fortgang der Sache werde ich berichten.

Gruß
Ralf63


----------



## Torian (4 Juni 2003)

ralf63 schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich ist die Telekom daher kein seriöser Vertragspartner mehr.


In großen Städten gibt es manchmal Konkurenten die auch komplette Telefonanschlüsse anbieten, findest du bei www.teltarif.de 

Gruß Horst


----------



## ralf63 (13 Juni 2003)

Da ich bereits gefragt wurde, mal kurz zum Sachstand:

Der Anwalt, bei dem ich war, riet mir zu einer Zahlung unter Vorbehalt. Dies sei der schnellste und einfachste Weg für eine Entsperrung des Anschlusses. Das Geld könne ich später wieder herausverlangen, notfalls im Klagewege.

Die andere Möglichkeit, nämlich bei Gericht direkt eine einstweilige Verfügung zu beantragen, sei aufwendiger und setze darüber hinaus ein entsprechend gewichtiges Interesse voraus. Hierfür müsste man neben der Begründetheit auch die Dringlichkeit und Schwere seines Falles darlegen können, nämlich dass man unbedingt und dringend auf den Anschluss angewiesen sei.

Mein Anwalt hat sich daher zunächst mit der Gegenseite in Verbindung gesetzt. In meinem Fall kommt ja noch hinzu, dass die Telekom stets unterschiedliche Beträge von mir verlangt hat und derzeit völlig unklar ist, was ich eigentlich bezahlen soll. Auch die Telekom weiß dies offenbar nicht. Wir werden sehen, was sie antwortet.
Über den weiteren Fortgang werde ich berichten.

Gruß

Ralf63


----------



## Der Jurist (13 Juni 2003)

ralf63 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich bereits gefragt wurde, mal kurz zum Sachstand:
> 
> Der Anwalt, bei dem ich war, riet mir zu einer Zahlung unter Vorbehalt. Dies sei der schnellste und einfachste Weg für eine Entsperrung des Anschlusses. Das Geld könne ich später wieder herausverlangen, notfalls im Klagewege.
> 
> ...



Irgenwie verstehe ich das Vorgehen Deines Anwalts nicht.

Zahlen unter Vorbehalt, ts,ts,ts.

Keine einstweilige Verfügung, ts,ts,ts

Ein RA verdient an einem Fall dann mehr, wenn es in die gerichtliche Auseinandersetzung geht.

Er vermeidet in beiden Fällen gerade das.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Juni 2003)

Möglicherweise ist der Anwalt einfach überfordert. Im Nachbarforum gibts auch so einen Fall. 
Der Ratschlag dort: Such dir einen anderen  (qualifizierten) Anwalt .
cp


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juni 2003)

Der Anwalt scheint ne Pfeiffe zu sein, oder hat keine Bock oder schiebt es auf die lange Bank.

Wenn DU schon Deinem Anwalt erklären musst, wie er am besten vorgehen soll........wechsel den Anwalt.

Unter Vorbehalt zahlen und später wieder einklagen  :bigcry:  :bigcry: 


Zur Telekom:  Die Telekom reagiert grundsätzlich nicht auf Einsprüche oder Widersprüche oder sonstigen "Reklamationen".

Ich hatte bisher drei Fälle, in denen ich mich mit der Telekom rumschlagen musste.
Es dauerte immer 6 bis 12 Monate, bis die überhaupt reagiert haben.
Ich habe Fax zur eigentlichen Telekom Niederlassung, nach Bonn und nach Berlin geschickt.... in regelmäßigen Abständen.... wochenlang.

Ich habe es mit Drohungen und Beleidigungen versucht..... kaum eine Chance.
Beleidigungen deshalb, damit ich später mal bestätigen könnte, dass die Faxe angekommen sind 

Ich bin fast ausgerastet... ich hätte töten können..... :bigcry:  :bigcry:  :bang: :bang: :bang: 


Wenn ich ein Möglichkeit sähe, von der Telekom wegzukommen, ich würde sie nutzen....... :evil:


----------



## Raimund (13 Juni 2003)

*Telekomsperre!*

Geh mal davon aus: Du bist fuer die DTAG voellig uninteressant, Du bist vielleicht nur ein kleiner Kunde. Den kann man mit Textbausteinen abfertigen.

Ich kann Dir  nur empfehlen: Ueberpruefe mal Deinen monatlichen Umsatz und deute die Kuendigung an. Dann wirst Du sehen, wie zahm die ploetzlich werden.

Gruss
Raimund


----------



## technofreak (13 Juni 2003)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich ein Möglichkeit sähe, von der Telekom wegzukommen, ich würde sie nutzen....... :evil:


warum kannst du nicht weg, berufliche Bindung? Als Privatmann ist es doch nur eine  Frage der Kündigungsfrist....

Gruß
tf


----------



## ralf63 (13 Juni 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Irgenwie verstehe ich das Vorgehen Deines Anwalts nicht.
> 
> Zahlen unter Vorbehalt, ts,ts,ts.
> 
> ...



Tja, das heißt, dass der Anwalt sich korrekt verhalten hat. 

Die Kritik an dem Rat des Anwalts in einigen weiteren Beiträgen halte ich für überzogen und auch für nicht gerechtfertigt.
Was das Ziel der Entsperrung des Anschlusses angeht, so ist der vorgeschlagene Weg aus meiner Sicht ohne Zweifel der unkomplizierteste und wahrscheinlich auch der schnellste.
Natürlich würde ich gegen die Telekom wegen ihres unverschämten und rechtswidrigen Vorgehens am liebsten eine vollstreckbare einstweilige Verfügung mit hoher Zwangsgeldandrohung in den Händen halten. Das gäbe mir eine gewisse Genugtuung.
Aber zunächst gilt es, einen kühlen Kopf zu bewahren und einen Schritt nach dem anderen zu tun. Zunächst ist die Herstellung meines Anschlusses, der ja auch das Internet betrifft, das Wichtigste.

Danach sehen wir weiter


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Juni 2003)

ralf63 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, das heißt, dass der Anwalt sich korrekt verhalten hat.
> Die Kritik an dem Rat des Anwalts in einigen weiteren Beiträgen halte ich für überzogen und auch für nicht gerechtfertigt.


Eine  Bitte: als allgemeine Info: ist das ein Anwalt aus der Liste der Anwälte (von Torian gepostet)
http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Links/body_links.html
oder ist das ein anderer Anwalt? 

cp


----------



## Raimund (13 Juni 2003)

*Telekom-Sperre*

@ralf63,

wie heisst es so schoen: "Des Menschen Wille ist sein Himmelreich!"

Natuerlich ist es am einfachsten, zunaechst mal zu zahlen und dadurch die Sperre aufzuheben. Evtl. ist es ohnehin am Besten, das Ganze als Lehrgeld auszubuchen.

Aber das ist allein Deine Entscheidung! Wer nicht kaempft, der hat schon verloren!

Gruss
Raimund


----------



## Comedian1 (13 Juni 2003)

Ich kann ralf63 verstehen. Der Weg, der Telekom eine Sicherheit anzubieten oder unter dem Vorbehalt späterer Rückforderung zu zahlen ist schon gangbar.

Sollte die DTAG 'vergessen', dass sie das Geld nur unter Vorbehalt erhalten hat, und untätig bleiben, dann kann der Anwalt Negative Feststellungsklage erheben. Ralf63 hat auch nicht gesagt, dass er notfalls nicht kämpfen werde; er hat nur geschrieben, dass er der DTAG Zeit zur internen Klärung / Abstimmung geben will.

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## ralf63 (19 Juni 2003)

@Captain Picard:

Yep! Es war ein Anwalt aus der Liste

--------------------------------

@ alle:

Mein Entschluss ist wieder frei!    
Wie mir mein Anwalt mitteilte, wolle die Telekom die Angelegenheit für erledigt erklären. Genaueres weiß ich noch nicht, da ich noch nichts Schriftliches habe.
Auf jeden Fall hat die Telekom die Sperre aufgehoben. Also ein erster Erfolg!


----------

